# Old PH Hobbies board.....to Greg?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Way back I bought an old tender that had the sound board ( same model no.) that Greg had on his website. I remember I got some little sound out of it but it was so low, a belll....I think, I removed it. It had a couple of cut off wire. Here's the question: Greg shows the multi-pin connector near the diodes as being for battery, and motor. What is the motor plug for input/output..or to another circuit board? The plug has a 2 pin connector like a telephone connector. Thought I'd play with it see if I could find some use. Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On my web site:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...-h-hobbies*

Greg


----------

